# Tuna Casserole



## Dubbers (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey hope you like

Splash of olive oil

Clove of garlic

Passata

Chicken stock cube

Parsley

Tuna

Lightly simmer for 10 mins

This sound any good?


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

yummy, i don't know why you would add chicken stock to a tuna casserole?

plus, I would add the tuna at the very last minute, I wouldn't like my tuna simmering for 10 minutes.

I suppose is a matter of taste


----------



## Dubbers (Jun 23, 2011)

I dont know why either but its gd


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

What about adding some sweetcorn at the end? God i love tuna with sweetcorn, mmmmmmm.


----------



## NewMuscle (Aug 13, 2010)

swap the tuna out for chicken and it still tastes good - trust me


----------

